
AI Exploring History via Content Analysis of 150 Years of British Periodicals - dpflan
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/01/03/1606380114.abstract
======
dpflan
Quick Link to PDF:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/01/03/1606380114.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/01/03/1606380114.full.pdf)

